# Now this may be usefull!!!!



## nelly (Apr 7, 2011)

Severalls here I come!!!!!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6JI4vph0Q[/nomedia]


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 7, 2011)

F*** me! Nelly, if you find that on ebay mate, you're onto a winner!


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saw these demo'd a few months back they will work but they aren't cheap lol


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 7, 2011)

I bet DHL has got these already!


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol a rope tide in a fig of eight top loop over the top of the fence post lower loop for foot assist
At least you can use the lower loop again on the other side coming down 
A bit over complicated me thinks



SK / Neil


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 7, 2011)

need to get my hands on one of those


----------



## Vertex (Apr 8, 2011)

Brilliantly simple idea. Kevlar and full tactical gear optional.


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2011)

Overkill...!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2011)

Can you imagine trying to explain them away!

Well, it's like this, Officer...


----------



## nelly (Apr 8, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Can you imagine trying to explain them away!
> 
> Well, it's like this, Officer...



Well its like this officer, the sec at Severalls keep catching me cos I'm too fat and slow to get over the fence!!!

Just checked out the website, only $600!!!

http://www.climbassist.com/pricing.htm


----------



## alex76 (Apr 9, 2011)

hahaha....love this mate


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 9, 2011)

Get the poor mans version: Ladders!


----------



## cogito (Apr 11, 2011)

What the funk? It's just a heavyweight, overkill and non-discrete alternative to etriers.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha, quality


----------



## Living_Doll (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool, certainly useful, but I'm thinking perhaps not as it would be heavy for me to carry and just slow me down (I'm small and can barely carry my own weight, which apparently a healthy person should be able to do with relative ease). I've can already climb spiked iron rails with relative ease anyway.


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 13, 2011)

Came across this on line too lol






Now thats dedication 

SK / Neil


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 13, 2011)

For those shuttered buildings this could definately work....

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNC5iLNguRQ[/nomedia]


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2011)

You could always use this if you want to keep the explore to yourself. 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLez7hG-4gE&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## nelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> You could always use this if you want to keep the explore to yourself. ;0



Finally, a solution to pigeon shit


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 14, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> You could always use this if you want to keep the explore to yourself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLez7hG-4gE&feature=related



Certainly nobody would bother you. They'd all be too busy running the other way.


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 14, 2011)

cogito said:


> What the funk? It's just a heavyweight, overkill and non-discrete alternative to etriers



Well said that man


----------

